# Electric tape/rope?



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My TSC has started carrying supplies for electric tape and rope fencing. This is something I've looked into before, but it was nice to be able to really SEE it and all we would need.

I was pondering, how many of you use this? As with all fencing, I imagine the bigger the pasture, the easier it is to keep them in. I was thinking of doing the big pasture (2+ acres) in this. How effective is it for goats? Specifically meat goats (Kikos) and once in a while, dairy goats.

Do you use three or four strands? Tape or rope?

How far apart do you set the posts? I've been told you can set them further apart with electric. What size fence charger do you use? 

Thanks a million!

:clap:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

ours are movable fences, 5 wires, 4 cord 1 wire,
the top 4 electric ,the bottom one not = for earth.
this works well for sheep & goats :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't use the rope or tape, just the standard smooth galvanized, with a 5 mile charger....my girls "pasture" is a 3 sided electric coming off of the main pen. I have 4 strands of hot spaced 6" apart and it's just about 3 feet high....my goats aren't jumpers :wink: 

Posts are round fiberglass spaced 4 feet apart with steel t- posts as corner posts.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't want to do high tensile wire due to the fact I'd like to put a horse in this field eventually, and the rope/tape is safer and more visible.

I've seen some horrible things with the wire.

Do you think four lines of tape/rope would keep in goats, especially in such a relatively large pasture (for goats anyways.)

I imagine once my prissy Nigis touch it, they wouldn't go near the fence again, but I haven't had meat goats since I was very young and they were behind chain link.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once they see a boundary and feel the bite, they will normally stay put. I did use surveyors orange plastic tape as a visual on the perimeter as the girls were adjusting to it, seemed to help. If a goat gets their head through and gets zapped, they will go forward, if the get nailed at the nose or just at the bridge of the nose, they'll back up.

You may need to train them by using collars and leashes to walk the perimeter with them, let them touch the fence, if they go forward into it, pull them back. This method worked for my moms Toggs.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had definitely planned on introducing them to it like that, and showing them that the fence is MEAN and BITES.

:ROFL: 

For the Nigis, they may only be in it during the day, at least until I get a few meat goats or a horse. And I don't think they're even bother to get out, since I can let them out now and they just wander around and eat. Their pen will be fenced "normally", using the rest of the pasture, about an acre.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats pretty much how my pasture is, theres a gate connecting the goat panel pen to the electric fenced area, thru the day when I'm at work the gate is closed, I open it up after I get home and close it at night .


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the website is http://www.bountifulfarm.com ( if the link is wrong then just google their website.. sorry!! LOL) Anyways they have a ton of information about fencing and how to train goats and dogs to electric fencing. If a goat learns to move the wires with their horns... they won't ever feel the jolt and will dismantle the electric... so training to the hotwire is likely the most important step. :- )


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks a ton! I will definitely look into that today. :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

we use 9 strand polywire- I does work great!! We have 8 strands about 4 inches apart at the bottom and 5 at the top-Our boers do good in it- We have it zip tied to small tap in fiberglas ploes with a 50 mile box. the only problem is-kidding season- we have to keep the kids shut in for at least a week or so -so they aren't clumsy enough to get shocked and "fall" through the wires-then the mamas get upset and tear down the fence to get to their kids...after the kids are older-they also do just fine.... we used to use fence, but they kept getting their heads hung-with the horns-and our bucks would fight through it and put holes in it- then EVERYONE got out!!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

We do not have this but the one place that does around here has three strand and no very tall and it works.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty much all i have is electric fence, except around my kids. they have chainlink till they're older. I have a five strand four foot fence. On t and wood posts. I love the poly wire hate the twpe. The problem with the tape is it only has two to four strands of electric in it, and it only runs horixontaly. so if it breaks in a spot youre down a wire.
The braided has six to nine strands, and it crosses over itself. so if it breaks it will pick up the pulse another inch down the line.
beth


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

We tried a large area for my nigerians with 3 strands this past summer & they insisted that they could go through it multiple times & would end up laying flat on the ground on top of the wire with me screaming to my husband to turn it off!! I've decided my goats are not smart enough for electric fencing alone. We used a wide white tape. I did however buy some really cheap flimsy black fencing to go along the back side of the electric & then they never tried to go through anymore. Then I decided I just didn't want to risk and of the goats getting tangled inbetween the electric, took that all down & put up a better fencing.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

We're moving onto 10 acres and I really want to fence some pastures for the goats. We'll have lots of pine trees and roughage for them to munch. I plan to run hot wire and train them on it. But i've also considered running cheap fence along the bottom like...garden mesh or chicken wire...

I swear by hotwire for my dogs and horses. You have to take the time to train them. But awesome once they respect it!!


----------

